# Getting read to purchase



## spyderdriver (Oct 4, 2004)

Hi all,

Hubby and I went out looking at travel trailers today. We are not new to camping. My first experience was 42 years ago. I was six months old and Mom put me in one of the camper drawers to sleep.

However, during our married life, Hubby and I have stuck to tent camping, with a brief foray into the pop up world. (OYE ..... Big Big mistake) Anyway, we went out shopping today for a travel trailer. We looked at several models, then were shown a used 2004 Outback 25 FBS.

I instantly fell in love!!!! It seems to be so much a grade up from the other garbage models we were shown, and for much the same price.

We put down a deposit, and I have to let the salesman know by tomorrow yea or nay.

If you were looking at an Outback model, what are the danger signs you would look for? Some of you have mentioned leaking, but I didn't see any signs of that.

Thanks for your help!!!!!

Hugs


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

There is no one thing to look for but maybe hundreds of little things. It is amazing how some of the smallest issues seem to be really big when you are miles from anywhere and you need to get the screen door to close correctly or get a window to open.

All you can do is try to touch and work EVERYTHING in the trailer. Start at say the door and move along the wall and just test everything as you go. When you get back to where you started go outside and do the same (Since it is used you may want to wait to test the black tank valve







). Don't forget to go up on the roof (or at least get a ladder to give it a good look see) and check under the trailer for road damage.

Start early and take your time. You may have a long list of what will most likely be minor things but then present them to the dealer to fix or knock down the price some.

Good luck and keep us posted on how it goes.

You will love the Outback. Happy camping.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Hello and welcome!

Feel free to check the FAQ for answers and checklists for your PDI. Most of the most common issues have been talked about in the PROBLEMS section.

Andy has some great suggestions. Do a really thorough check of EVERYTHING before you sign anything. Go over it with a fine tooth comb. If there are any issues later, they may still be covered under warranty. Never hurts to check into an extended warranty if needed. Most of the REAL problematic trailer issues have been taken care of, although, not all are perfect.

Good luck!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Welcome to the Outbackers! My suggestions is to know your vehicle tow ratings and the various weight numbers, don't believe what any dealer tells you unless they sit down and show you. If you are close to your limits then ask to have the trailer weighed before you sign for it.


----------



## Cats4Nat (Jan 28, 2004)

Do you know why the previous owner got rid of the 2004....kinda of young to be trading up if less than year old....my only concern would be was the trailer trouble.....leaks, etc. ...so the owner returned or traded.

We love our 25RS-S and have enjoyed using it...traded up from pop-up for 7 years.

David


----------



## Cats4Nat (Jan 28, 2004)

oh yeah, about leaks....some come over time. I would spray the trailer while slides, if any, are open and closed, turn on all water fixtures with city pressurized water including getting water heater filled up and turn on for few minutes and check every water hose, floor by slides (that sometimes needs a few minutes for water to leak in), under beds, along walls (we had one under wallpaper border by door and in clothes closet, etc.

A few loose hoses will occur after bumping all over road when camping, but slides leaks or any wall leaks are no fun!


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Regarding leaks on a used trailer - look for any wood that appears rough or swollen. Also look for any separation of the wall paper or stains on the paper or ceiling. If there was ever a serious leak it would likely leave a trace. Check the undercarriage to see if there has been any modification to the 'sealed' bottom of the camper. If it looks like it's been modified or is sagging or torn, ask about it. The dealer had to do a pretty good inspection before accepting it as a trade, they'll know what is and isn't right.

Best advice is to go over it with a very critical eye. Ask the dealer why the previous owners traded - he may or may not tell you the real reasons but it might give you an idea. You might even ask if you can contact the previous owners to ask about the trailer - all he can do is say no. (They might not do this one because they may be afraid you will ask what the trade in price was - like I said, you can always ask).

Ask the dealer what kinds of things he'll cover if you get a mile down the road and something breaks. Most dealers will be up front and honest about what they'll cover and what they won't. Ask about whether there is a warrantee you can buy for the camper - I don't suggest you should buy it but if they offer it is a sign that they'll stand behind the camper once sold.

Some of you experienced guys might want to offer additional dealer advice - you gave me some good stuff.

Brian


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Another suggestion is try everything on all modes.

Water on city and using the pump
Hot water on propane as well as power
Fridge the same as hot water
Furnace to ensure you have heat
A/C to ensure all modes work, dry and air

Good luck with your purchase.

Thor


----------



## Central Mass Outbackers (Jun 13, 2004)

We bought our last trailer used. It was only a couple of years old when we bought it, and it appeared to be in good shape. As it was our first TT experience, we really didn't know what to look for. What we learned (the hard way), was to look for anything that might indicate a water leak. In our case, the flooring was stained in front of the door. Since the rest of the trailer appeared to be in such good condition, we assumed that it was structurally sound. A year later we learned (to our horror) that the staining was caused by a water leak somewhere (we never really pinned it down, but presumably the roof) that got down under the flooring and rotted a big section out. Another leak in a wall caused the plywood and fiberglass to bulge out. Both repairs were frustrating, expensive and time consuming. The point of my post is that some defects are minor and just cosmetic, but water is your trailer's worst enemy.

Sally

P.S. We bought our 21 RS last spring and spent 4 weeks camping in it last summer. We love it.


----------



## spyderdriver (Oct 4, 2004)

Thanks for the imput, all.

Apparently the previous owner traded up two times because he is too tall. He hated the Outback shower. Traded up and then up again. Must be nice to have that kind of money, aye? We don't know if that is the true story. We are planning to ask if we can speak to the original owner.

We took back our deposit. Hubby wanted to check the camper more thoroughly on Sunday for all the things you all suggested.

Part of us wants to get a cheaper, older camper. Maybe I was taken in too much by the astetics. But when we looked at older models it left something to be desired. The minute I walked into the outback it was like.... this is home!

I love the rear kitchen with the extra door! That was a huge plus for me.

We are also at a place in our life where our kids are finally grown ... one is gone... one graduates from High School this year. So, the extra beds mean nothing to us. But that queen size bed means alot.... wink wink nudge nudge.

We just want to make sure we are not buying into a lemon, especially when we're planning to spend twice as much as what we originally planned on a used camper. The price with all the taxes, tags, titles etc etc etc is $18,000.

Anyway, I have two more questions:

1. have you ever heard of a camper website like carfax.com where you can check out if a camper has had problems through the VIN number?

2. We've been told the original warranty is not transferable even thought it is a 2004. Does that seem right?


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

> 1. have you ever heard of a camper website like carfax.com where you can check out if a camper has had problems through the VIN number?
> 
> 2. We've been told the original warranty is not transferable even thought it is a 2004. Does that seem right?


1) Nothing like that for campers, its a true buyer be aware.
2) Sounds right, ask about an extended warranty. If the 04 was put into service less than 1 year you might see if the balance is transferable, but if its been over 1 year then no.

I don't know how much your tax and tags are, but 18k seems high. You can buy a brand new for better than that. Lakeshore RV shows several other floorplans for good prices, they don't show the one you are looking at but a 28BHS goes for 18k plus Tax.


----------

